# Daten in Excel Tabelle schreiben?



## Maggus (31. Mrz 2005)

Wie bekomme ich Daten (Strings etc.) in eine Excel Tabelle. Geht das mit Java überhaupt?


----------



## mic_checker (31. Mrz 2005)

Schau dir mal POI an, vielleicht ist es ja das was du suchst...


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mrz 2005)

neue excel tabelle erzeugen?

schreib einfach eine html-table als text raus und gib der datei die endung .xls

wenn du in eine bestehende reinfummeln musst, dann nur POI


----------



## Guest (31. Mrz 2005)

Schau dir auch Java COM Bridge von Dan Adler an. JACOB
Da gibt es Beispiele zum Zugriff auf Excel.


----------



## Davinci (21. Okt 2007)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn du in eine bestehende reinfummeln musst, dann nur POI



Hallo,

ich möchte ebenfalls, Werte in bestimmte Zellen einer excel datei schreiben. Bei JExcelApi ist mir aufgefallen, dass in der Anleitung, entweder nur in ein neues workbook geschrieben oder ein bereits bestehendes kopiert wird.

Bedauerlicherweise, muss ich auf ein bereits bestehendes und sehr großes excel file zugreifen, sodass Kopieren unpraktisch wäre. 

Meine Frage ist nun also: Kann ich mit JExcelApi auch ohne kopieren und erstellen direkt auf eine xls-Datei zugreifen und einen Wert in eine bestimmte Stelle schreiben? 

Wenn ja, wäre ich über eine kleine code-Zeile dankbar.
Wenn Nein, bestände vielleicht mit POI diese Möglichkeit. Es ist wichtig die Excel-Datei bis auf die Einträge unverändert zu lassen.

Bestehen evtl. Anwendungsschwierigkeiten wenn sehr viele makros in die excel-datei eingebunden sind?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

ciao


----------



## Guest (22. Okt 2007)

Auszug JExcelAPI (sieht FETT)

Features 

Reads data from Excel 95, 97, 2000 workbooks 
Reads and writes formulas (Excel 97 and later only) 
Generates spreadsheets in Excel 2000 format 
Supports font, number and date formatting 
Supports shading and colouring of cells 
*Modifies existing worksheets *
Supports image creation 
Preserves macros on copy 
Customizable logging


----------



## Guest (22. Okt 2007)

Hier ist auch ne kleine Beschreibung zu JExcelAPI

http://www.andykhan.com/jexcelapi/index.html


----------



## Davinci (22. Okt 2007)

Richtig ja, ich habe das auch gelesen.

Jedoch beruhen die Anleitungen zum Modifizieren immer auf das lesen einer bestehenden datei mit anschliessendem Kopiern, sodass daraus ein WritableWorkbook gemacht werden kann. Für meine Anwendung ist das nicht denkbar, sodass ich noch mal die Frage in den Raum stelle:

"Geht das ohne Kopieren, und wenn ja mit welcher Code-Zeile, oder muss ich für das ausschliessliche zugreifen ohne vorheriges Lesen auf POI umsteigen."

Ich habe sowohl Anleitung, als auch Beschreibung gelesen, finde jedoch nichts zum besagten Thema.

Danke

ciao


----------

